# I lived 20 years in a home that was haunted.



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

I looked back to see if i had written about this before, I have mentioned it several times... but not actually wrote specifics about the home I raised my family in.
  The year we moved in was 1995, which has significance as the home was built in 1895. 

This is a Google Street map of the house here:






  An old Victorian, beautiful woodwork, pocket doors etc. We fell in love with it and lived there for 20 years.
It was very active almost from day one. So many little things, doors closing/opening.. noises of all kinds. We all became very used to it.
The most prominent was undeniable footsteps. At the very least 20 or more people have heard them. Always beginning in the kitchen area, walking through the dining room and into the foyer. Clear as a bell. I personally have heard them at least 2 or 3 dozen times in the years we lived there. Always in the same rooms, always in the same direction.
  One time I got out of the shower and walked into our bedroom. Adjacent to the master bdrm was our daughters room. I heard her in there, what sounded like her opening her dresser drawers and walking around. I asked her a question, she didn't answer. I said her name louder.. nothing. So I walked into her room and was very surprised no one was there. So I walked to the stairway and hollered downstairs and the family was all in the living room. But then it dawned on me the sound of her getting into her dresser drawer... she doesn't have the kind of hardware that makes that clinking sound when you let go... hers had just knobs. 
   I could list so many situations like that it could fill 10 pages in a book.
We called it the "friendly ghost". At no time did anyone experience anything malevolent. And things would happen so often, even the kids were not afraid of it. Or them.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Mar 31, 2022)

Did you really think it was haunted. I believe there are other dimensions.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2022)

Sounds like it could have been residual.

Did you ever try a digital voice recorder and see if you got an EVP?


----------



## Meister (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice house, and it seems that not only you like that home.
I'm glad that it was probably a spirit of human origin, and not a demon.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

007 said:


> Sounds like it could have been residual.
> 
> Did you ever try a digital voice recorder and see if you got an EVP?


Not a digital, but my son recorded the footsteps with his phone. But it is unremarkable of course, because it just sounds like footsteps. We joked around about having the "T.A.P.S." ghost hunter guys spend a few nights there.


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 31, 2022)

I lived 20 years in a home that was haunted.​
Not me. I went to housing court and got it evicted.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

The house has a interesting history, in that the home was built in 1895, but we were only the third owners who raised their kids there.
  The man who built the house died in 1907. The city sold the property to pay off debts and taxes he owed, I can only imagine the sadness of the wife, having lived there for only such a short time.
  The next people who bought it, raised their family and stayed there until they died in the 1940s.
The next couple that bought it were killed in a car wreck in the early 50s.
It had several owners from then till 1972 (I believe this is right) when a family bought it. And they raised their family there and sold it to us when they retired. They did pretty extensive updating during their ownership. Having told us it was still pretty original when they bought it.
Like I said, we bought it in 1995. I completely updated the kitchen and rewired the house. And added a screened in back porch. I also removed all of the carpet and redid the hardwood floors (original)
  My first wife and I divorced, I gave her the house in the divorce settling in exchange for my retirement accounts.
She sold it in 2018 I believe it was. To a young family that to my knowledge still live there.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not a digital, but my son recorded the footsteps with his phone. But it is unremarkable of course, because it just sounds like footsteps. We joked around about having the "T.A.P.S." ghost hunter guys spend a few nights there.


Well, recording on a phone would be digital. Actually a smart phone can be used as a digital voice recorder. What I was getting at though was to ask questions in an attempt to get a verbal response, which if you got one would indicate the haunting is intelligent. They may have even be able to tell you who they are. But from what you described, it sounds like residual energy that just plays itself over and over like a recording.

Interesting story though. I've had a few paranormal experiences myself.


----------



## Ghost1776 (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The house has a interesting history, in that the home was built in 1895, but we were only the third owners who raised their kids there.
> The man who built the house died in 1907. The city sold the property to pay off debts and taxes he owed, I can only imagine the sadness of the wife, having lived there for only such a short time.
> The next people who bought it, raised their family and stayed there until they died in the 1940s.
> The next couple that bought it were killed in a car wreck in the early 50s.
> ...



Wow, can you come do our house LOL.


----------



## night_son (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I looked back to see if i had written about this before, I have mentioned it several times... but not actually wrote specifics about the home I raised my family in.
> The year we moved in was 1995, which has significance as the home was built in 1895.
> 
> This is a Google Street map of the house here:
> ...




Creepy, and quite fascinating. A couple of years ago my wife and I lived in off-post housing while I was in the Army stationed at Aberdeen Proving Grounds. From very early on we sensed a presence in the place, some kind of unseen "other" that would appear in the corner of eyes and then vanish when we turned our heads to see it better. We eventually concluded it was the spirit or presence of a child, and it never felt malevolent or anything like that. Sometimes it would tug on the bottom of our blankets and wake us up. After we adopted our Australian Cattle Dog such "incidents" seemed to cease, save for the odd occurrence. Makes one wonder if "ghosts" really exist outside our minds, or if we haunt ourselves with demons of our past.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I looked back to see if i had written about this before, I have mentioned it several times... but not actually wrote specifics about the home I raised my family in.
> The year we moved in was 1995, which has significance as the home was built in 1895.
> 
> This is a Google Street map of the house here:
> ...


You're either being hoaxed by somebody or you're making it all up out of  your head. Look for a reason for your superstitious supernatural nonsense being completely natural.

Tellingn tall tales to get attention would be a natural explanation too. Also mental illness can sometimes explain that kind of nonsensical stories.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

night_son said:


> Creepy, and quite fascinating. A couple of years ago my wife and I lived in off-post housing while I was in the Army stationed at Aberdeen Proving Grounds. From very early on we sensed a presence in the place, some kind of unseen "other" that would appear in the corner of eyes and then vanish when we turned our heads to see it better. We eventually concluded it was the spirit or presence of a child, and it never felt malevolent or anything like that. Sometimes it would tug on the bottom of our blankets and wake us up. After we adopted our Australian Cattle Dog such "incidents" seemed to cease, save for the odd occurrence. Makes one wonder if "ghosts" really exist outside our minds, or if we haunt ourselves with demons of our past.


The presence I always felt was a young girl, I would say 10 years old or so.
My daughter, the only time she was afraid, came running into our room crying saying someone was in her room. 
She was about 14 or so at the time. She was not asleep yet, and she said she heard someone walking in the room, she thought it was her mom and turned over to see what her mom was doing and saw someone facing her brothers room.. she said a girl. 
 This is the only time anyone saw a full apparition. We saw movements numerous times, shadows etc. But not a recognizable form.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're either being hoaxed by somebody or you're making it all up out of  your head. Look for a reason for your superstitious supernatural nonsense being completely natural.
> 
> Tellingn tall tales to get attention would be a natural explanation too. Also mental illness can sometimes explain that kind of nonsensical stories.


Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## night_son (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The presence I always felt was a young girl, I would say 10 years old or so.
> My daughter, the only time she was afraid, came running into our room crying saying someone was in her room.
> She was about 14 or so at the time. She was not asleep yet, and she said she heard someone walking in the room, she thought it was her mom and turned over to see what her mom was doing and saw someone facing her brothers room.. she said a girl.
> This is the only time anyone saw a full apparition. We saw movements numerous times, shadows etc. But not a recognizable form.



Were these incidents time related—did they happen around the same time stamps every day? When the wife and I were dealing with the child "spirit" I mentioned above, the incidents seemed related to very specific times throughout the day and night. The little bugger "spirit" would get quite active around our regular bedtime and would also seem to target me if stayed up late by myself, almost as if it wanted the house to itself. It would also act up if we were gone for long periods of time. 

Did you ever call someone in to investigate?


----------



## Donald H (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Go troll somewhere else.


I wasn't trolling, I was responding to tales of the supernatural in the way it should be responded to.

And now you're already demanding that you only get agreement on your story. Is that a prerequisite of this section? 

Maybe it should be so it could save normal people from wasting time on it. You won't find me objecting!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2022)

night_son said:


> Were these incidents time related—did they happen around the same time stamps every day? When the wife and I were dealing with the child "spirit" I mentioned above, the incidents seemed related to very specific times throughout the day and night. The little bugger "spirit" would get quite active around our regular bedtime and would also seem to target me if stayed up late by myself, almost as if it wanted the house to itself. It would also act up if we were gone for long periods of time.
> 
> Did you ever call someone in to investigate?


  It was a very active home. We all had experiences day or night over those years. But most were at night, usually between 10pm - midnight. I don't believe anyone ever had any experiences late-late at night however.

 We talked about calling someone, but always felt whoever it was would be some crackpot weirdo, so no we never did.
 My nephew, was a staunch non believer until he stayed a weekend downstairs over a visit. 
Freaked him out. He heard the footsteps that evening and was nervous enough to wake me up. He said he got up and walked to the doorway, still hearing the footsteps coming right toward him but obviously no one was there. The dude was white, I just kept saying I told you so. He was well into his 20s then, and slept in my son's room that night.
He still occasionally brings that up to this day.


----------



## night_son (Mar 31, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I wasn't trolling, I was responding to tales of the supernatural in the way it should be responded to.
> 
> And now you're already demanding that you only get agreement on your story. Is that a prerequisite of this section?
> 
> Maybe it should be so it could save normal people from wasting time on it. You won't find me objecting!



If you consider reading about the OP's personal experiences a waste of time, then why on earth would you—waste your time reading about it? Your type of response to the OP's experiences are precisely why people who have suffered violent hauntings tend to be so hesitant to seek real help, because they are embarrassed and unsure themselves if such events really transpired or if they are losing their minds. Really, you should try and keep a more open mind. You don't someday want to be the "boy" who cried wolf, now do you? If reading about paranormal experiences terrifies you so, then don't. Otherwise, give the OP their due benefit of the doubt.


----------



## night_son (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It was a very active home. We all had experiences day or night over those years. But most were at night, usually between 10pm - midnight. I don't believe anyone ever had any experiences late-late at night however.
> 
> We talked about calling someone, but always felt whoever it was would be some crackpot weirdo, so no we never did.
> My nephew, was a staunch non believer until he stayed a weekend downstairs over a visit.
> ...



Funny thing about these kinds of experiences—they can be so intense when they are going on around you, but it is easy to forget or deny they ever happened. I'd be fascinated to know the history of your old house, and of the people who lived there before you . . . and after. Very interesting, and thank you for sharing your experiences. I know from my own experience with the paranormal that it helps to tell others about them.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 31, 2022)

That's cool.
Nice house too. 
I lived in a haunted place in Japan.
Laughing in my ear at 0330...same time...all the time.
Pulled in bed...by like an air hand...banging on walls...the sound of children running through the halls.
And much much more.
Trippy experience.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 31, 2022)

night_son said:


> If you consider reading about the OP's personal experiences a waste of time, then why on earth would you—waste your time reading about it?


Interest in what causes people to imagine the supernatural. Or to help with an explanation that is normal and natural


night_son said:


> Your type of response to the OP's experiences are precisely why people who have suffered violent hauntings tend to be so hesitant to seek real help


I don't accept there's anything such as violent hauntings. That kind of thing has always been explainable without turning to ghosts and the supernatural.


night_son said:


> , because they are embarrassed and unsure themselves if such events really transpired or if they are losing their minds.


They should be embarrassed and unsure of themselves. But there are plenty of crazies around to hear their stories in any case.


night_son said:


> Really, you should try and keep a more open mind.


My mind is completely open to explanations without having to entertain nonsense.


night_son said:


> You don't someday want to be the "boy" who cried wolf, now do you? If reading about paranormal experiences terrifies you so, then don't. Otherwise, give the OP their due benefit of the doubt.


And the made up story was creepy anyway, when a father stands around listening to what's going on in his daughter's room. That was a red flag to begin with.


----------



## Donald H (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It was a very active home. We all had experiences day or night over those years. But most were at night, usually between 10pm - midnight. I don't believe anyone ever had any experiences late-late at night however.
> 
> We talked about calling someone, but always felt whoever it was would be some crackpot weirdo, so no we never did.
> My nephew, was a staunch non believer until he stayed a weekend downstairs over a visit.
> ...


Why wouldn't your nephew just ignore the footsteps and go back to sleep. And why would he be nervous about footsteps? Did somebody tell him he was going to hear a ghost that night?


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I looked back to see if i had written about this before, I have mentioned it several times... but not actually wrote specifics about the home I raised my family in.
> The year we moved in was 1995, which has significance as the home was built in 1895.
> 
> This is a Google Street map of the house here:
> ...


There is no such thing. It could be those high octane 
Cigarettes or that white powder.  Get some proper medication.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> There is no such thing. It could be those high octane
> Cigarettes or that white powder.  Get some proper medication.


I would make a lousy drug addict.
I had a tooth cut out a couple months ago, they gave me a prescription for hydrocodone... I didn't even fill it. 
  It's not that I don't mind the feeling of the high... I hate the feeling of coming down. Hate it.
So outside of getting a few headaches from shitty pot in the 1980s... no drugs here.


----------



## surada (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're either being hoaxed by somebody or you're making it all up out of  your head. Look for a reason for your superstitious supernatural nonsense being completely natural.
> 
> Tellingn tall tales to get attention would be a natural explanation too. Also mental illness can sometimes explain that kind of nonsensical stories.


Old houses have creaking floors, pipes that rattle and all manner of popping sounds when joists expand and contract.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

surada said:


> Old houses have creaking floors, pipes that rattle and all manner of popping sounds when joists expand and contract.


You don't think I know that?
The home has radiant heat also.. all manner of groans, knocks all winter long.
In the evenings as the sun goes down, there is always some popping and cracking.
 None of those things have anything to do with the other.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

surada said:


> Old houses have creaking floors, pipes that rattle and all manner of popping sounds when joists expand and contract.


Yes, we know that and those who think they hear footsteps should be told that. There's always an explanation if one has an interest in finding it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yes, we know that and those who think they hear footsteps should be told that. There's always an explanation if one has an interest in finding it.


  You are talking from empty air.
Go ahead and search posts here that has "ghost" in it, written by me.
 You will find several things. You will see some vague references I have made to experiences in this home going years back.
You will also find a number of responses by me in threads about "is this a ghost"?... with a photo or video... and you will see I pretty much every single time will provide an explanation for those. Now why is that important? Because it shows by example that I repeatedly disbelieve most "ghost" stories and instead will believe a more grounded explanation.
  You will also find me saying, several times, I don't know if I even believe in ghost, as in a past human spirit still roaming around. I don't know if they are real or not. Despite my own experiences, because I have never seen a full apparition. So I cannot say I believe in something I haven't seen.
  What I do _know... _is there is some kind of energy in this home. I lived there for 20 years. And, like I said, at least a couple dozen people have also experienced things. Some of those, may very well be common noises made by an old home. I wasn't there. I can only speak on my own. And when I say they are the sound of footsteps, I mean they are the sound of footsteps. Both in the specific sound steps make, but also they move in a direction across three rooms. Repeatedly over many years. In a very predictive way.
   And then there is the preponderance of so many-many events. Another is air movements, and temperature zones.
Like I said, the home is heated with radiators. And since it is not GFA, there is no period of rushing air between the cycles.
 But all of us, including myself, have been standing or sitting and felt a breeze or movement of air. Many times, pieces of paper simply falls off of a flat surface in the room we were in. I have seen that happen probably 50 times living there, many times I was alone. And don't say "well old homes are drafty"... no they are not. Every window in the house was replaced with modern double pane windows. When we had the yellow siding you see in the photo put on, we had blown in insulation put in between the walls as well as of course wall foam board put in under the vinyl. Fact is, this home is probably more air tight than many modern homes. In an empty room, no one walking around, air doesn't just simply rise up enough to blow items off of a flat surface. 
  Like I said, I could probably fill 20 pages of events. It was very active. You are speaking from thin air, because you have no experiences and therefore dogmatic.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You are talking from empty air.
> Go ahead and search posts here that has "ghost" in it, written by me.
> You will find several things. You will see some vague references I have made to experiences in this home going years back.
> You will also find a number of responses by me in threads about "is this a ghost"?... with a photo or video... and you will see I pretty much every single time will provide an explanation for those. Now why is that important? Because it shows by example that I repeatedly disbelieve most "ghost" stories and instead will believe a more grounded explanation.
> You will also find me saying, several times, I don't know if I even believe in ghost, as in a past human spirit still roaming around. I don't know if they are real or not. Despite my own experiences, because I have never seen a full apparition. So I cannot say I believe in something I haven't seen.


I've caused you to take a step back from implying there were ghosts! I said 'implying' and that's not the same as 'saying' the word.


iamwhatiseem said:


> What I do _know... _is there is some kind of energy in this home. I lived there for 20 years. And, like I said, at least a couple dozen people have also experienced things. Some of those, may very well be common noises made by an old home. I wasn't there. I can only speak on my own. And when I say they are the sound of footsteps, I mean they are the sound of footsteps. Both in the specific sound steps make, but also they move in a direction across three rooms. Repeatedly over many years. In a very predictive way.


And so you are at least accepting there could be other explanation outside of the supernatural. However, you somewhat cleverly sneak in the word 'energy'.


iamwhatiseem said:


> And then there is the preponderance of so many-many events. Another is air movements, and temperature zones.
> Like I said, the home is heated with radiators. And since it is not GFA, there is no period of rushing air between the cycles.
> But all of us, including myself, have been standing or sitting and felt a breeze or movement of air. Many times, pieces of paper simply falls off of a flat surface in the room we were in. I have seen that happen probably 50 times living there, many times I was alone. And don't say "well old homes are drafty"... no they are not. Every window in the house was replaced with modern double pane windows. When we had the yellow siding you see in the photo put on, we had blown in insulation put in between the walls as well as of course wall foam board put in under the vinyl. Fact is, this home is probably more air tight than many modern homes. In an empty room, no one walking around, air doesn't just simply rise up enough to blow items off of a flat surface.
> Like I said, I could probably fill 20 pages of events. It was very active. You are speaking from thin air, because you have no experiences and therefore dogmatic.


And now you're returning to where you want to be with the implications of 'ghosts'.

Let's start the discussion then. If a piece of paper floated off of a table, is there an explanation for that which doesn't require the supernatural?

Or would you rather start with something else? We could talk about any of the instances where some 'energy' caused something to move or be heard.

Fwiw, I saw Ari Geller taken down on a very similar suggestion of paper being moved by some supernatural source.

Everything about Ari has been proven to be a hoax!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I've caused you to take a step back from implying there were ghosts!



EH?
You didn't cause me to do anything of the sort.
Again, if you do the search you will find me saying those very same words years ago - "I don't know if I believe in ghost"
I don't know if what I have witnessed is a past human spirit.
  You are guilty of a bit of self-grandiose to say you caused me to do or say anything.
The only reason you keep coming back to this thread is you apparently have a need to feel smarter than other people.
 You know nothing about me, who I am, what I do and where I have been in my 57 years of life.
Anytime you like you can stop trying to pretend to be "the one who knows".
You are not that person.
   [Flip] - here's a quarter.. go buy yourself some gum.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> EH?
> You didn't cause me to do anything of the sort.
> Again, if you do the search you will find me saying those very same words years ago - "I don't know if I believe in ghost"
> I don't know if what I have witnessed is a past human spirit.
> ...


I don't 'know' anything for sure when it comes to the supernatural. The only way anybody can 'know' the supernatural even exists is to have *faith.*

If we're going to discuss the topic, we can dispense with the term 'ghosts' and turn to expressing that which you claim as some 'energy'.

I know what that means to me and you probably know what it means to you. 

Are you with me in dispensing with the belief in 'ghosts'? Or would you like to still see a possibility of the 'energy' being attributable to them?
You make the rule for the discussion and I'll abide by it.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

James Randi, Magician Who Debunked Paranormal Claims, Dies at 92 (Published 2020)
					

Known professionally as the Amazing Randi, he dedicated his life to exposing seers who did not see, healers who did not heal and many others.




					www.nytimes.com
				




He offered a million dollars to anyone who could prove the supernatural for many years, but nobody ever succeeded.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're either being hoaxed by somebody or you're making it all up out of  your head. Look for a reason for your superstitious supernatural nonsense being completely natural.
> 
> Tellingn tall tales to get attention would be a natural explanation too. Also mental illness can sometimes explain that kind of nonsensical stories.


Somebody has an experience you did not, so of course they have to be crazy. That sound you heard was a massive eyeroll.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

hadit said:


> Somebody has an experience you did not, so of course they have to be crazy. That sound you heard was a massive eyeroll.


Exactly. 
Likely stemming from an inferiority complex, thus the need to make himself feel superior and returning to this thread over and over.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

hadit said:


> Somebody has an experience you did not, so of course they have to be crazy. That sound you heard was a massive eyeroll.


I'm not crazy when it comes to not believing in the supernatural.
* The only way I could believe would be to have FAITH that it was real.*

What supernatural event do you believe in?  Or are you happy just being a hit and run spammer?


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Exactly.
> Likely stemming from an inferiority complex, thus the need to make himself feel superior and returning to this thread over and over.


And so it now turns out that you're just a 'hit and run spammer too, who fears the outcome of digging a little deeper into his 'energy' story. 

You're purposely dropping the ball but maybe somebody else has the *faith?*

How many UFO's have you seen? How many has your family seen?


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm not crazy when it comes to not believing in the supernatural.
> * The only way I could believe would be to have FAITH that it was real.*
> 
> What supernatural event do you believe in?  Or are you happy just being a hit and run spammer?


I'm very happy with my faith and my life. 

I figure if you're okay continually inserting yourself into others' conversations, incessantly reminding everyone that you don't believe what they do, that you wouldn't mind me commenting on it. In this case, someone else had an experience you didn't share, but you think you know better than they do what happened. Why do you feel the need to incessantly claim that what people experience isn't their experience?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Back the content of the thread...
  Someone asked about the past inhabitants.
I looove old property abstracts. City/County governments use to use property abstracts as the place to store public documents about the people who owned the property. Birth/Death certificates were kept with the abstracts. As well as arrest records, tax liens... all kinds of stuff.
The Property abstract of this house is so thick, it is two books. Both about an inch an a half thick. 
From memory... something like this.
  First owner was a couple, I remember the man's name was Moses. The original property was 40 acres. In the early 1800s.
They built a different house than this one, obviously. He was killed by unknown causes. His wife had the family look for him because he had not came back home from out on the property. They found him dead. I know this, because of a copy of report made by the county Sherrif. (Hand written... which was cool)
Women could not own property back then, so the government gave the property to Moses's brother. Don't remember his name.
  He died and the property was empty for decades. In 1864 the town of Bedford was formed, and the town limits were about a half mile from this property. In 1889 the town became an incorporated city and the city limits were expanded well beyond the property. The city built roads and divided the 40 acres into city lots sold to the public.
 And that is when the home was built. His name was Charles, for the life of me I can't remember their last name. His wife's name was Betty. He died 7 years after the home was built. She sold the property to the first family that was raised in this house I mentioned above.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

hadit said:


> I'm very happy with my faith and my life.
> 
> I figure if you're okay continually inserting yourself into others' conversations, incessantly reminding everyone that you don't believe what they do, that you wouldn't mind me commenting on it. In this case, someone else had an experience you didn't share, but you think you know better than they do what happened. Why do you feel the need to incessantly claim that what people experience isn't their experience?


Religious beliefs would be included as the 'supernatural in my opinion.

It qualifies because it's only backed up with *faith * and nothing else. Were you suggesting religious beliefs when you mentioned faith.

I'll take on any of the 'supernatural' if there's anybody willing to take a pro position.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I looked back to see if i had written about this before, I have mentioned it several times... but not actually wrote specifics about the home I raised my family in.
> The year we moved in was 1995, which has significance as the home was built in 1895.
> 
> This is a Google Street map of the house here:
> ...


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Back the content of the thread...
> Someone asked about the past inhabitants.
> I looove old property abstracts. City/County governments use to use property abstracts as the place to store public documents about the people who owned the property. Birth/Death certificates were kept with the abstracts. As well as arrest records, tax liens... all kinds of stuff.
> The Property abstract of this house is so thick, it is two books. Both about an inch an a half thick.
> ...


It's a very common history that would be mostly true of most properties. I live on prperty that was forested before it was cleared as farm land. My 5 acres is a part of the original 640 acre section.

Does any of that relate to the supernatural and the 'energy' you have suggested?  
Are you suggesting that 'energy' performed the supernatural or are you now accepting it to be caused by natural events? 

When you lingered outside of your duaghter's room, did you have some reason to do so? Had you already suspected the 'energy' to be present in your house?


----------



## Donald H (Apr 1, 2022)

Likkmee said:


>


There's no need to mock the story. That will only discourage believers.
And then another lead to the supernatural be be lost in a deadend.


----------



## Meister (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> There's always an explanation if one has an interest in finding it.


Yes, there is always an explanation if one has an open mind, even those who don't believe.  
You've come to this thread with a closed mind to anything that can be paranormal.
With the technology they have today and the interest, they can show evidence to the paranormal.
You stuck in the 50's?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's a very common history that would be mostly true of most properties. I live on prperty that was forested before it was cleared as farm land. My 5 acres is a part of the original 640 acre section.
> 
> Does any of that relate to the supernatural and the 'energy' you have suggested?
> Are you suggesting that 'energy' performed the supernatural or are you now accepting it to be caused by natural events?
> ...


What in God's name are you rambling about?
I didn't suggest anything, someone asked about who used to own the home.
"Lingering outside my daughters room".... WTF are you talking about? 
Now you are just getting weird.
   What are you 15 or something?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 1, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Always beginning in the kitchen area, walking through the dining room and into the foyer. Clear as a bell. I personally have heard them at least 2 or 3 dozen times in the years we lived there. Always in the same rooms, always in the same direction.
> One time I got out of the shower and walked into our bedroom. Adjacent to the master bdrm was our daughters room. I heard her in there, what sounded like her opening her dresser drawers and walking around. I asked her a question, she didn't answer. I said her name louder.. nothing. So I walked into her room and was very surprised no one was there. So I walked to the stairway and hollered downstairs and the family was all in the living room. But then it dawned on me the sound of her getting into her dresser drawer... she doesn't have the kind of hardware that makes that clinking sound when you let go... hers had just knobs.
> I could list so many situations like that it could fill 10 pages in a book.
> We called it the "friendly ghost". At no time did anyone experience anything malevolent. And things would happen so often, even the kids were not afraid of it. Or them.



Sounds residual.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sounds residual.


For sure.
Every time I heard it, it always started in the kitchen, into the dining room and out to the foyer where it stopped.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 1, 2022)

Some years ago I built a new house on the site of a former sawmill where there had been multiple deaths through accidents over the better part of a century previous.  Within weeks of moving in strange but benign things began to happen.  Doors opening/closing.  Draws being opened.  Footsteps.

There was an event that reinforced our understanding.....

My very religious wife had put a small wooden cross on the all over a doorway from some stairs to other parts of the house.  The footsteps - as by someone with heavy boots - would come to the door but stop.  The door wouldn't be opened and the steps would face.

One night she took the cross down.  Later the footsteps approached the door - it opened and remained open.  The space beyond it was carpeted and we heard nothing more.  The next day she went into a guest room in that part of the house and found all the dresser drawers open.

Not wanting to deal with the drawers she put the cross back up.

When we moved she put a heavy towel in a dresser drawer and when she heard the steps that night she spoke to whatever it was - pointed out the open drawer and extended an invitation to crawl in and the movers would bring "it" with us to a new home.  Within minutes she heard the drawer closing.  At the new house were along.  

Some years later we visited the house - it was again for sale when we were back in that town.  The folks who had bought it from us were downsizing.  The real estate agent who did not know we had ever owned the house said "by way of fair disclosure" - that there had been occasions where unusual notices.......

I've watched real estate listings for that house for nearly 50 years since we built it - it comes on the market about once every 5-6 years.  

I wonder why.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 2, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The house has a interesting history, in that the home was built in 1895, but we were only the third owners who raised their kids there.
> The man who built the house died in 1907. The city sold the property to pay off debts and taxes he owed, I can only imagine the sadness of the wife, having lived there for only such a short time.
> The next people who bought it, raised their family and stayed there until they died in the 1940s.
> The next couple that bought it were killed in a car wreck in the early 50s.
> ...


Thanks for sharing with us.
The ghost you have seen in a form of the little girl may be that if you find a photo of the child in question you will have even more proof that you are looking for and that the house is haunted.


----------



## hadit (Apr 2, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Religious beliefs would be included as the 'supernatural in my opinion.
> 
> It qualifies because it's only backed up with *faith * and nothing else. Were you suggesting religious beliefs when you mentioned faith.
> 
> I'll take on any of the 'supernatural' if there's anybody willing to take a pro position.


Pointless, you can't prove a negative. All you can do is say, 'Nuh-uh'.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 2, 2022)

hadit said:


> Pointless, you can't prove a negative. All you can do is say, 'Nuh-uh'.


I'll still take on any suggestions of the supernatural, including religious claims by asking for proof. That hasn't changed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 3, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'll still take on any suggestions of the supernatural, including religious claims by asking for proof. That hasn't changed.


----------

